# Desire help/input for tract!



## bmdowns (Jun 19, 2012)

Our church is relocating. We were thinking about having doorhangers/4X6 cards to hand out with a summary of the Gospel/tract on one side. I've typed this up..help me out with input please!


Did you know that God has created all people everywhere to be joyful and glorify the God who created us? 

Psalm 37:4- Delight yourself in the Lord and He will give you the desires of your heart. 

Jesus tells us to love the Lord our God with all of our heart, soul, strength, and mind and to love others too. (Luke 10:27)

These are “righteous” things, and we do not do them. In fact, “None is righteous, no, not one; no one understands; no one seeks for God….no one does good not even one.” (Romans 3:10-12)

The bad news is that with out Him intervening in our lives we do not find our joy in God and that we do not glorify God because we do not love Him and others as we should.

Not valuing Jesus as our supreme joy and following His good commandments is called sin. “All have sinned and fall short of the glory of God.” (Romans 3:23) The consequence of sin is eternal punishment and separation from God (Romans 6:23).

The Good News is that the Lord is kind and patient with us, and He desires his kindness to lead us to repentance (Romans 2:4). 

Jesus Christ, who is both completely God and completely man “came into the world to save sinners.” (1 Timothy 1:15)

God being a just God requires punishment for our rebellion. His Son, Jesus Christ “committed no sin” (1 Peter 2:22) he suffered in the place of those who put their trust in Him, and offers to “cleanse us from all sin” (1 John 1:7). After Jesus willfully suffered the wrath of God on the cross, he was buried and was raised from the dead three days later. Jesus is alive and gives all who put their faith in Him the Holy Spirit to lead and teach us to find our joy in God and glorify God forever.

1 Corinthians 5:21 says “He (God) made Him (Jesus) to be sin who knew no sin, so that in Him (Jesus) we might become the righteousness of God” (2 Corinthians 5:21). 

This is one of the many wonderful promises of the Gospel of Jesus Christ. It is humanity’s only hope. God places our sins and unrighteousness upon His Son. This is why we love the cross. Jesus’ righteousness is given to all who repent from sin and who put their trust in Christ as the only Savior.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 19, 2012)

I would take a look at Jews for Jesus tracts. One of their best is "Christmas should be a Jewish Holiday" Unfortunately their site seems to be reorganizing itself. I was amused that one of the founders when he wanted to build up a collection found he didn't have any of their early tracts and had to buy them on EBAY for extortionate sums bearing in mind they were given away free and he was the author!


----------



## bmdowns (Jun 19, 2012)

I checked out the site. It is a great resource for Jews. Thanks for that! I should have mentioned that where I live is very nominally Christian.


----------

